# It looks much bigger when its Wet!!!



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Just curious how many views id get with that title.. get your minds out of the gutter.. 
Im referring to my garage slab..

3 guys came in today and had it done in about 3 hours time.. 



formed:

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-255X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

poured...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-275X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

smoothed over..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-285X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

finished...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-286X.JPG>


notice my 2 PVC pipes with cable/power and phone lines in them..

They are right smack in the middle of where the side door is going.. gotta dig them up and move them back a few feet..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ You didnt need footings for that building.  Whats going to keep the thing from sinking:question:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i was hoping termy could stay underneath it and hold it up for me..

<img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/Sun.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK that will work


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i have to check with chief first.. i know with all of termys handywork and mechanical enhancements.. chief would want him around full time... 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man I don't think it should look like that! Just kidding...looks good!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That stinks that you have to dig up the electrical and phone!!

Can't move the door??

Looks good otherwise. 

The title kinda brought back some ugly memories from my collegiate days!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I think thery already started building it... 
and i already called them 3 times this week.. once to schedule the work, once to delay the buildingwork and again today to tell them to go ahead and do the building.. i was going to wait for the edges to get grass growing on them.. but the way they situated the slab, there is enough room on all sides of it that i am not too concerned about washout...

I only have to dig up about 2 feet worth.. cut the pipe, slide it back and remove about a 2 ft section. 

no big deal.. they wont start construction for about a week


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Lookin good! Man, it would be awesome to have a garage built just the way you want it. I am anxious to see the finished product.

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *Lookin good! Man, it would be awesome to have a garage built just the way you want it. I am anxious to see the finished product.
> 
> Greg *


thanks

im sure to be posting plenty of photos.. 

and Stewart.. dont worry ill post a few pics WITH my tractor in them for you...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I new that was coming, it is a nice ride!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If I understand this right, your having a stick built building erected without footings. Is that a correct statement? I know I keep ferklemping about this, but I could see something like that down in Florida where there is no snow load...But not in Maine where the potential snow load is significant. I don't know John, I just have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I too am surprised about this. Now this layout would work GREAT
in Louisiana and it is what I am used to see being built around here, but I too find it strange in your area. Building that meets code that doesn't require footings (wall, spread, adjacent) to extend past frost line & able to handle heavy snow loads? Did you receive a full set of plans with foundation and did you get a structural engineers approval? Is that required in Maine?

I know that sometimes in some areas (probably not yours) but if the garage is 600 square feet or less, the foundation may be a monolithic concrete slab and might not require footings. Sometimes that # is as low as 400sq feet. I am very surprised that a building of this size in your area was able to be constructed without footings under frost line. I think your nearly
1000sq. foot building (Isn't it 36x26 or 936sq feet) would -ABSOLUTELY- require footings if you actual had to get a permit for its construction. I think you mentioned that your office is run by a couple ole' ladies and no one seems to care --- but I would be EXTRA careful -- especially if I was going to try to insure this building and/or sell the property down the road. Kinda late now I guess since the slab is poured, but I would be really careful. 

Just trying to help. Seems strange to me.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Andy...a monolithic pour is a combination of pouring the footings and the slab at the same time. Saves a step in the building process.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So what does that have to do with the fact that his building is too large to be constructed in a large snow load area without footings?   

Thanks for the clarification, RG. See you haven't forgotten anything yet!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not sure as to why no footings.. the place has been building these garages for 30 years... and they have a good reputation.. 


yes there is a permit.., no set of architectual plans just basic floor/building plans... 

i spoke with other contractors and they all indicated they would do the same.. a 4" slab with 8" deep around the edges... maybe the 8" deep covers the footings?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Did they add any rerod or wire?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Did they add any rerod or wire? *


What is rerod I think you mean rebar


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

rerod - reinforcement rod

rebar - reinforcement bar

One in the same - Probably a regional term


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea i was in Texas one time working ask someone for visqueen (think thats how you spell it) the guy looked at me and said . What the hell is visqueen. I look at him and said plastic he said oh plastic sheathing never heard it call anything else.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep...When in Rome, speak as th Romans do.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Are you the queen of Visqueen, Queen Jody?



Yep I think the 8" around the edge would certainly help with the support of the load bearing walls and to help to support. (still dont think it is exactly proper --- considering that most areas require footings to extend below frost line) 
I didn't notice the extra forming in your pictures to allow for this.
I guess I wasn't paying attention --- Are you sure this was done?

Thanks for sharing.
Andy


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *rerod - reinforcement rod
> 
> rebar - reinforcement bar
> ...


It is interesting how building codes vary between regions, or cities for that matter. Internal plumbing and wiring codes as well. I heard some cities require plumbers and electricians to be registered with them in addition to being liscensed and bonded before they are allowed to work in them.

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

they dug an extra trench 8" deep around the inside of the edges.. not too wide either.. probably 6-8" wide * 8" deep.. not much more.. we'll see

they did not put rebar but put metal wire down on all the ground surface..


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-257X.JPG> the fence stuff is in the pic.. 
My understanding of the slabs.. is they sort of float and shift slightly with frost and stuff..

i know of people who have had them and had no problems..

talk to me next year when my garage is floating in the swamp behind it...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I was thinking about this last night, one of the guys I work with is having some brick flower beds out in and the guy that is doing the work said that he would put footers in the ground about 8" because the frost line is only about 6" here. So that being said and not saying anyoone is full of crap, I would call the local building inspector and get the straight story for your area. It varies across the country and now would be the time to be sure. If it isn't right it is a whole lot easier to fix! Let us know what you find out, and sorry for getting things stirred up. I think everyone here just wants to help look out for you and make sure you get an awesome garage we will all be envious of!!! Don't forget the pics with the tractor in them!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Awesome project and garage though SJ --- I am truly envious.
Wonder how many gold members I would need to pay for that?
Hey, a new pot to chip into! 

HAHAHAHA

Would have to believe the frost line is deeper than 8" in Maine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gonna take a few yards of concrete to fill that puppy in! Looks like it will be plenty of room though.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *
> 
> Would have to believe the frost line is deeper than 8" in Maine.
> *


yes im pretty sure its 16 " i know i have to trench 16" deep to run wire or to put pipes and stuff in..


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok called the town building guy..

The deal is: 
if it is a detatched garage on a slab the 4" with 8" is fine as the slab sort of floats on the frost..

If it were to be attatched to the house.. then it needs to have footings below the frost line.

So i guess im ok.. 

the only issue i wish to address is;

The original spot where i expected the garage to go was moved slightly in order to be square to the house..


But the back left corner see pic below does not have too much fill around it.. Im gonna get a quick load of fill and put it there this weekend just to raise it up a bit so it does not wash away.. the rest of the slab seems to be on solid fill with plenty of room around it.. 

on the backside of the slab.. im also going to put 1" stones down.. as the roof pitch will wash rain that way sand i think the 1" stone will help dissipate the water..


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-287X.JPG>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Kool Man...keep the pics coming! I don't know about you but I feel better!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks all...
i was a little worried.. also it seems wierd that there is no concrete walls above the 'ground line' 

I did check out 5 garages that these guys had built in the past few years.. they all seemed to be holding up well and i spoke at length to one guy and checked his garage out closely inside and out.. he was very very happy with his garage.. it was huge.. 50*24 

but, really.. who wouldn't be happy with a garage that big!!!


they are going to build it next week.. they prebuild the sides and trusses ad deliver them here and install them.. the build process takes only 3 to 4 days.. cant wait. 


Andy: lets see, your gross profit from the tractor forum shirts is probably about -2.50$ so it would take a lot to pay for a garage.. Sell that N' and a few of those RC cars and you'd have a downpayment...

:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So are you going to heat this garage?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my Garage is here.. they called me last night at 9:00 and said they'd be delivering and setting it up.. It will be done tomorrow (they say) 


I ran like an insane person putting 3 ton of 3/4" stones behind the back side of the slab.. once the building is up i wont be able to get a tractor or trailer back there so i wanted to get rock put down before they came.. i planned to leisurely o it on Saturday.. till i found they would have it done by then..



Randy: im gonna put a wood stove out there for drinking oops i mean.. working when i am out there this winter...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Enjoying adult beverages while performing necessary maintenance on your vehicles! Shining hub caps!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What an exciting moment ---- I am happy for you. Wish I was getting one myself my friend...... TAKE LOTS OF PICS!!!

have a cold one for me!

:cheers:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Too Busy?*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *my Garage is here.. they called me last night at 9:00 and said they'd be delivering and setting it up.. It will be done tomorrow (they say)
> 
> 
> ...


 Does this mean you are too busy to come give me a hand on my little building project? Just my luck!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Too Busy?*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Does this mean you are too busy to come give me a hand on my little building project? Just my luck! *


i have plenty of time now.. im just sitting and watchin them do the work... My favorite type of construction...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Enjoying adult beverages while performing necessary maintenance on your vehicles! Shining hub caps!!! *


YEP!:thumbsup: :cheers:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would be driving those guys nuts with questions and wanting to help!!!! I would be paying them xtra just to have me around!!!!! ARE YOU DONE YET? How do you like that saw? Just a few I would throw out there. Keep the pictures coming! :beer:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I would be driving those guys nuts with questions and wanting to help!!!! I would be paying them xtra just to have me around!!!!! ARE YOU DONE YET? How do you like that saw? Just a few I would throw out there. Keep the pictures coming! :beer: *



i never even heard a saw.. the stuff was all precut and ready to assemble... 

i monitor from inside (just nosey) but did not pester them too much..


----------

